# Robert Elgin Ellison ?



## Br1tv1c (Aug 18, 2013)

Just wondering whether there are any resources out there that I am unaware of in tracing this sailor ? Robert E Ellison (he didnt always use the middle initial) Born 1860 in (unknown),but definitely Baptised in Liverpool at 3 months of age, Parents are James and Phoebe.
First ship I can identify is 'Arizona' (1888) at New York but claims his previous ship to have been the "Beugar"(Liverpool). 
Next 'hit' is in 1890 signing on to the 'Servia' at L'Pool,which was the Cunard Lines 1st ship with electric lighting (#450),again being a Trans Atlantic Passenger ship to New York,claims his previous ship being the "Muncaster" ? In 1907 he appears to have signed on to the "Jarnac" which was a "Brandy Boat" sailing out from Liverpool again,previous ship the "Exminster" but in the discharge column it would appear that he jumped ship as "deserted" is entered here ?.
From researching other members of his family, the timeline suggests that he broke from his wife around 1908 and it is suggested at his daughters wedding in late 1917 that he was deceased.
Recent do***entation concerning his sons service during WW1 would suggest that Robert was still alive in 1919 so I am more than a little intrigued. 
Can anyone suggest where I should look to fill in the missing gaps please ?


----------



## Br1tv1c (Aug 18, 2013)

*Curious ?*

Here is yet another mystery and if anyone can help then it is likely to be here on this forum.
'Deaths at Sea' specifically records a sailor called "Ellison" aboard the INVINCIBLE during 1920 ? (see attachment)
My understanding is that this ship (HMS) was sunk with virtually all hands during the Battle of Jutland in 1916 ?
The crew lists I have found,do not list him either aboard nor as one of the 3 ratings that survived so am I missing something here ? 
Was there a merchant vessel by that name in those days ?
(Edit to add) I have found a small sailing ship on the CLIP MNC list (1915) as 96326 and is classed as an F type sail ship (Flat Sail ??)
The 'source' for the death info is given as WR88 4320 12.3 by the looks of it 
Can anyone possibly help shed some light on what this may mean, please ?


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

The record you have from the Deaths at Sea index is actually for William Ellison born 1873 who was accidentally drowned 28.2.1920. Piel Harbour, Barrow. The vessel was the Fraserburgh registered FR 316 INVINCIBLE.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Br1tv1c (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks very much Hugh I am very grateful to you.
At least I now know he's not connected to who I am searching for.
Much obliged again.


----------



## Br1tv1c (Aug 18, 2013)

*What happens to 'stowaways' ?*

In searching for 'Bob' Ellison and after discussions with very elderly relatives I was given a hint that somehow he caused a stir in Sydney and had "jumped ship". No smoke without fire I thought, and began digging in that direction. Now finally I discover from the passenger/crew list of the barque 'Seiriol Wyn',dated 31st July 1877 that he had actually been caught as a stowaway on board with another boy.
He would then have been about 12 or 13 years old.
Some adventure ? (==D)
Opinion on what would have then happened to them by way of the Australian authorities would be most welcomed as would any search suggestions ? 
Just how would stowaways have been treated/deported in those days ?.
He has turned up on UK & Liverpool registered vessels later so it didnt impede on his wish to be a sailor.


----------

